# Noisy kitchen roof vent



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

On the recent trip down to France, one of the noisiest parts in the back of the MH was the noise coming from the wind up roof vent/skylight for the kitchen.
Anyone found a way to reduce this? Its almost like having a window open!

We spent loads of time before going, sorting out most squeeks etc but the answer seemed to be something Eurotunnel coat their train ramps in because most of my rattles squeeked once I got off the train and on to French road!!! :wink:


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Vent*

Is it fully shut?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

They are vented, I have 5 roof vents so have added a rubber draft sealer to the 2 above sleeping areas. It has worked very well and we now get no wind noise.


----------



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

yeah its definitely closed as it won't wind down any further.

it doesn't look like the vent itself has an open/close vent within it as well.

when you say rubber seal, do you mean the type that fits aroind the doors as well?

thanks guys

Lee


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I added a stick on rubber draft strip to the area where the lip from the bottom of the frame touches the top window lid.


----------



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

ah I see what you mean. cheap and easy to do. will give a go
thanks again
Lee


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

leenuts said:


> ah I see what you mean. cheap and easy to do. will give a go
> thanks again
> Lee


Yes, and it really makes a big difference.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*vented*



Jezport said:


> They are vented, I have 5 roof vents so have added a rubber draft sealer to the 2 above sleeping areas. It has worked very well and we now get no wind noise.


Do you have any pics or links?

I have had the same problem and was considering the same Idea.

TM<


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: vented*



teemyob said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > They are vented, I have 5 roof vents so have added a rubber draft sealer to the 2 above sleeping areas. It has worked very well and we now get no wind noise.
> ...


No sorry, I bought it from a trade supplier. It comes on a roll. I cant even remember how much it was, although it was cheap. If anyone wants some I can check the price next time I go.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*applying*

I was thinking of applying some of This to the underside of the lip of the vent.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: applying*



teemyob said:


> I was thinking of applying some of This to the underside of the lip of the vent.


It wont work as it is not going to fit proud enough to seal the gap.


----------

